# Fatty loaf?



## chris_harper (Mar 9, 2011)

I decided to make a smoked meatloaf for supper. I used JD Hot sausage for the meat. Put a diced up red bell pepper in it, along with an egg, Italian seasoned bread crumbs, minced onion, Worcestershire sauce. Put it in a throw-away loaf pan, with holes poked in the bottom of it. It is in the smoker now, with mesquite smoke hitting it. Qview to follow! Also going to make mashed potatoes to go with it, and green beans.


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 9, 2011)

man im still at work, and now i am hungy...  can't with to see how it turns out.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 9, 2011)

I work 3rd shift, but am off this week- took vacation.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 9, 2011)

Got the potatoes boiling. When they are ready I will mash them with a bit of milk, butter, and black pepper. Fattyloaf smells so good! My daughter and my oldest son can't wait to try it. He is spending the night, as well as his GF.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 9, 2011)

Its done! Here is the Qview:


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 9, 2011)

Smoke ring wasn't as big as I hoped, but I did have it in a loaf pan. Next time I will lay the sides out flat on the pan. Those pans are 3 for $1 where I get them at.


----------



## tyotrain (Mar 9, 2011)

Good looking Loaf.. Love me some smoke loaf


----------



## beer-b-q (Mar 9, 2011)

Looks good...


----------



## pineywoods (Mar 9, 2011)

Nice job Chris bet it was good


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 10, 2011)

It was good! A little spicy. Fine to me, but too hot for the daughter. Guess I won't be buying the "hot" anymore.


----------



## fpnmf (Mar 10, 2011)

Looking  good!

  Craig


----------



## sunman76 (Mar 10, 2011)

looks good I love some loaf, but I have one boy that will really put it away.

thanks for posting it up!


----------



## scarbelly (Mar 10, 2011)

Good looking loaf Chris - I love the hot stuff too


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 10, 2011)

Great looking meatloaf there, Chris, I'm with you on the heat, the hotter the better.


----------



## dennycieslinski (Mar 11, 2011)

Sure looks good!  Next meatloaf I have is going to be smoked!  Heat is Good!


----------



## realtorterry (Mar 11, 2011)

Like those red bells showing through. Very nice


----------



## chef willie (Mar 11, 2011)

Looks good....will have to make 2 next time....1 hot, 1 not. Me likes the hot....GF not. Sooooo, whatcha gonna do. I made deviled eggs a week ago for her Mom's birthday gathering as an appetizer. Used some Chipotle peppers mixed in the goo.....nobody touched them but me...lol.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 12, 2011)

^ LOL. Yeah, next time I will have to make two- hot and not.


----------



## chris_harper (Mar 12, 2011)

realtorterry said:


> Like those red bells showing through. Very nice




I usually buy green bell peppers, since they are cheaper. When I went to the store to get a bell pepper the red were cheaper. So I got one red bell pepper.


----------

